# Day 4 of no milk, wheat, and sugar.



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

And I would stab a hobo right now for a McDonald's double cheese burger with two helpings of fries and a large strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Mmm, I like milk, whole wheat bread, and natural fruit sugars.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

So do I :cry


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

One word springs to mind - why?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

The sugars in drinks mess with my blood sugars which impacts my mood and causes me to binge eat.

The milk (delicious ice cold milk) I'm nearly sure is what causes my stomach upsets so I'm removing it from my diet to see if that improves (it currently appears that it has).

Cutting out bread is just good for not adding unnecessary calories (100 a slice). I must have been eating 6-8 slices a day. I want to get those extra cals lowered or from better sources.


Improvements I've noted is less hunger pangs throughout the day, no more upset stomach (continuous before hand), mood is more stable, less anxiety.

Down side is I am craving, bread mostly, like a crack addict.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> The sugars in drinks mess with my blood sugars which impacts my mood and causes me to binge eat.
> 
> The milk (delicious ice cold milk) I'm nearly sure is what causes my stomach upsets so I'm removing it from my diet to see if that improves (it currently appears that it has).
> 
> ...


Hmm, ok. But what are you eating though? Those things you're avoiding constitute the majority of foods don't they.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really.

Water, Rice, Chicken, Beef, Pork, Eggs, Oils, Butters, Vegetables, Nuts, Seeds, Legumes, Spices. There is plenty there to eat healthy.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel your pain. Im totally off sugar, dairy and pretty much anything tasty that comes in shiny packaging.  I nearly attacked a man eating a Crunchie today. Wanted to beat him to death with an iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell me about it River.

I love Snickers. 
Actually, I adore Snickers.

I've attained the ability to smell a Snickers being eaten in another room. It's like the most useless super power ever.

/drooled as I typed. Ridiculous.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear chocolate...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

:rofl

I know that feel.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Jollygoggles said:


> The milk (delicious ice cold milk) I'm nearly sure is what causes my stomach upsets so I'm removing it from my diet to see if that improves (it currently appears that it has).


Have you tried lactaid?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Never even heard of it. Just googled it there now.
Will look into that, thanks.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> I hear chocolate...


that kills me everytime!! :lol

Ya'll should drink some LACTAID duhhh


----------



## andy7 (Apr 13, 2012)

But why not eat whole wheat bread? o_0 Thas pretty good for your health. As long as your not eating the white normal bread there is on the supermarkets.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I have gluten free bread (which actually tastes alright) and soya/rice milk - they make me feel a lot healthier, even though I don't think I'm full on intolerant to gluten/dairy. However, I did stop eating bread for a week or so and when I returned to it I felt awful. I just eat what I fancy really - if I want chocolate I'll find a way of getting it :b


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

andy7 said:


> But why not eat whole wheat bread? o_0 Thas pretty good for your health. As long as your not eating the white normal bread there is on the supermarkets.


Still 100 cals a slice no matter form it comes in.

I had a slice today for the first time in five.
I have issues with blushing and my skin has really cooled down recently. About an hour after eating that bread my cheeks are on fire and I feel run down.

Hmm. Food for thought.
Pun intended.


----------



## andy7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats the point.. it seems you are too focused on the calories and not on the quality of the food you are eating. but if your allergic or something then thats another story.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Still focused on good eats.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope you're eating lots of green leafies, they're super good for you.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Then you may keep hoping :b

But seriously, do you not feel like a rabbit eating that stuff?
I wish steak constituted a green leafymajigger.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> I had a slice today for the first time in five.
> I have issues with blushing and my skin has really cooled down recently. About an hour after eating that bread my cheeks are on fire and I feel run down.


I assume you haven't had allergy testing? You might want to think about it if you see skin coloration changes after eating something. I had a similar problem with milk way back in the past, and I have since tested allergic to both it and wheat, and haven't had either one for over a decade now. That was hard enough, but in the last few years I've had to drop four other staple foods as well (and counting). Now I think back to the days when I only had to avoid milk and wheat as the "good old days".

What I always tell myself is the same thing the irritating psychologist on Friends once said: "It's just food. It's not love."


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

good on ya! *proud*, all these foods (milk, wheat and sugar) and completely unnecessary imo they don't provide any vital nutrients that can't be found in better more suitable foods. they're just tasty and make our taste buds drunk which clouds our mind. 
I cut these kinds of foods out completely a few years ago and it made me feel great, I still consume a tiny bit these days from not caring enough but I am slowly working towards getting rid of them again.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> I had a slice today for the first time in five.
> I have issues with blushing and my skin has really cooled down recently. About an hour after eating that bread my cheeks are on fire and I feel run down.
> 
> Hmm. Food for thought.
> Pun intended.


That's so weird! Whenever I eat bread I swear I can smell it on my skin about an hour later, it's repellant, so I avoid it. Odd that bread expresses itself in peoples skin. Once I saw a show about some fat lady that ate so much bread, her feet had yeast infections. That crap can't be good. :afr


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

VickieKitties said:


> Once I saw a show about some fat lady that ate so much bread, her feet had yeast infections.


Jesus! :|

I'm currently supplementing with daily fish oils, too. I hope my feet don't smell like those bad boys at any point.

I bit into one because curious George. My my. What an experience.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

So you don't eat fruits? o.o


----------



## andy7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hiccups said:


> good on ya! *proud*, all these foods (milk, wheat and sugar) and completely unnecessary imo *they don't provide any vital nutrients that can't be found in better more suitable foods*. they're just tasty and make our taste buds drunk which clouds our mind.
> I cut these kinds of foods out completely a few years ago and it made me feel great, I still consume a tiny bit these days from not caring enough but I am slowly working towards getting rid of them again.


Lol the same can be said about A LOT of other food, doesnt mean theyre bad for you. And as far as I know whole wheat is good food, but maybe im mistaken it for something else (Im not that good in english so...).


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

andy7 said:


> And as far as I know whole wheat is good food, but maybe im mistaken it for something else (Im not that good in english so...).


It's not bad for most people.

There is evidence that autoimmune disorders are on the rise in developing countries because of our obsession with hygiene. As a result gluten intolerance is on the rise.

Gluten is in wheat products. More people are therefore finding consumption of bread has an adverse effect on their health so seek to limit its consumption.

I don't know if I have a gluten allergy, nor am I particularly interested in discovering if I do or not. All I know is the last time I cut bread from my diet I got really cut and that's the look I'm going for.  "Paging Dr. Vein!"


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been meat and alcohol free for the past month, planning to do it for three. Just an experiment.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Poster said:


> I've been meat and alcohol free for the past month


I hope you mean as separate things and not as some twisted blended concoction.


----------



## Phoenix87 (May 12, 2012)

I'm hoping to cut out sugar and caffeine sooner than later. It's been a goal of mine for a while. I have a habit with binging on soft drinks.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I'm hoping to cut out sugar and caffeine sooner than later. It's been a goal of mine for a while. I have a habit with binging on soft drinks.


That's the single best thing anyone can do for themselves. Nothing has improved my overall mood quite like this.

Hop to it brother!


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

Why would you do that to yourself? That is beyond extreme. Unless your clinically obese and on the verge of diabetes, there is no reason for you to eat like that.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Husker9019 said:


> Why would you do that to yourself? That is beyond extreme. Unless your clinically obese and on the verge of diabetes, there is no reason for you to eat like that.


It's not extreme.

Get rid of simple sugars.
Get rid of bread.
Drink anything but milk.

Modern diets are too reliant on these.
More info here

It's a healthy choice. Not an extreme one.

Consequences of removing these foods means my intake of vegetables, nuts and seeds has increased dramatically.

It's all good.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> It's not extreme.
> 
> Get rid of simple sugars.
> Get rid of bread.
> ...


How stringently are you trying to remove milk and wheat from your diet? If you are trying to remove every bit thereof, there would be a lot more to it than that, so maybe you are just trying to limit your intake by eliminating the major source foods? What about butter, cheese, etc.?

If you are in fact trying to completely remove these products from your diet, there are dozens of ingredients than are actually derived from milk or wheat protein, and which show up in thousands of products. A few examples: even the caramel color in a product like Coca-Cola is made from milk. And pretty much anything that lists "modified food starch" on the label contains wheat. Also, in the U.S. at least, all "enriched" white rice contains wheat gluten.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Just bread and milk in bread and milk form.


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

Milk is good.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Special said:


> Milk is good.


As long as you're not lactose intolerance it has a host of benefits. Correct.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> As long as you're not lactose intolerance it has a host of benefits. Correct.


And as long as you aren't allergic to casein (milk protein), of course.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

aloneanddizzy said:


> And as long as you aren't allergic to casein (milk protein), of course.


Christ. Why has there got to be so many things to be allergic to?


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Christ. Why has there got to be so many things to be allergic to?


You can say that again! I had to start a database on my smartphone to keep track of all of the food ingredients I have to avoid due to my allergies, because it got to the point where I couldn't possibly remember them all. Currently the count of items in that database is at 346 separate ingredients. That's not a typo &#8230; 346.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

aloneanddizzy said:


> 346.


That have to be inspected for in everything?
Bad times man. :no

Probably have a diet nailed down at this stage I imagine.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> That have to be inspected for in everything?
> Bad times man. :no
> 
> Probably have a diet nailed down at this stage I imagine.


I've been trying to nail it down, although I still seem to have additional, as-yet-undiagnosed allergies that I keep stumbling onto. At least in my case the affected system is almost always my inner ears, so they act sort of like an allergen radar for me. It is not fun, but I guess it is a lot better than anaphylaxis, which I fortunately haven't experienced in a number of years now.

But yeah, you can probably imagine what my grocery shopping trips are like these days. There's a repeated refrain of me picking up a package, reading the ingredients, searching them up on my phone, then scowling and returning the package to the shelf. I can go through whole entire aisles of the store and fail to find a single thing that's safe for me to eat.

I'm glad that you don't have such a stringent diet. Hopefully you'll never need one like it.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Good on you!
I'm surprised people are calling your diet extreme or restrictive though.
In the general population people eat far too much of those things. White flour and sugar in particular are nutritionless and addictive. Much better to replace those calories with things like fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been trying a similar regimen. From the research I've gone through it seems that the gluten from wheat can have a negative effect on mood/anxiety. I've been cutting out sugar, coffee, and most wheat. As far as the sugar, I had been cutting out everything that had any amount of sugar in it for about 3 weeks. Then one night hanging out a friend brought me a large Coke from a fast food joint, he had already paid for it so I didn't want to be rude and refuse. Goodness! I was so high strung, I didn't sleep a bit that night. I played guitar for 3 hours, and it only seemed like a few minutes had passed. I've never done cocaine, but I imagine that extremely wired and focused state I was in was at least a somewhat similar, milder condition. Anyway, I feel you on the cravings, and good luck with your diet.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

The cravings have gone.
I feel _good_.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> And I would stab a hobo right now for a McDonald's double cheese burger with two helpings of fries and a large strawberry milkshake.


lmao! I'm trying to cut out gluten completely and minimize meat/dairy and it's been one day and this is pretty much how I feel. I am thinking about not being able to have pizza and beer anymore and I want to cry. but I know that when I start to actually feel better and notice improvements in my mood and body it will be worth it.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I gave up sugar, wheat and milk.

Quitting sugar gave me more energy and my skin is glowing.


----------

